# R50 crank no start



## Gazbrown (Jun 26, 2021)

Bought a r50 mini not long ago from auction had flat battery ,now it cranks but doesnt start.had a couple of scan tools hooked up coming up with wrong ews code,had another ews coded and same result.did some homework and believe ews got out of sync with dme,so got ak+dcan cable and cd inpa program,having trouble getting rar file.is there another better option or advice to fix thanks


----------

